# Need orlando -july 23-30 7-8ppl



## TIMESHARE-HO (Jul 2, 2013)

NEED ORLANDO - BONNET CREEK WD BE NICE... OR OTHER RESORT W/SIMILAR AMENITIES...  2-4 BRS
7-8 PPL

TUES-TUES.. JULY 23-30  

PLS CALL  904-403-7019  OR EMAIL jillmazz222@yahoo.com


----------

